# New arrangement...#2



## Paolo (Feb 11, 2010)

I had to do some modification of the arrangement of my little shop due to the return from factory of my Ceriani David 203 lathe...









Now it is able to run at 30 rpm at low speed and 0.93 CV...not bad for do treading...! Thanks at the inverter...(see the white big box)




It have also the gears for changing the sense of rotation...now Im able to do all treading from 0.4 to 2.5 mm...left and right sense...!!








Some minor changes where done....Now I'm really satisfied from that nice Jewell.....
The rest of my little corner...


----------



## Maryak (Feb 11, 2010)

Paolo,

That's a very nice setup. :bow:

Congratulations on the cleanliness, (note to self - CLEAN UP more often).

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks great to me Paolo!....Good to hear from you too!

Dave


----------



## 1hand (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice setup. Real Nice. Thm:

Matt


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice working setup you have there, Paolo. Very neat and clean!

Dean


----------



## 1Kenny (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice set up Paolo,

Is is always interesting to see other guys shops.

Kenny


----------



## Shopguy (Feb 12, 2010)

Paolo
Nice neat little shop. Shops evolve over time and yours seems to be doing just that.
Regards Ernie J


----------



## kendo (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Paolo
       That's one really nice set up you have there. Whats the make of mill you
       are using looks a really nice size machine.

                       Ken


----------



## Paolo (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello my friends...
Thanks for your appreciation...Is clean because the space is just sufficient and I learned at high school that the place where you are working is better to maintain clean especially at end of each work session...! In Italy We don't have basement but sometimes a " cantina" where the whine bottle and other stuffs are preserved...My shop is there ;D ;D!!!!
Dear ken my mill is an "Optimum Bf 20 L"..chinese brand under "german" surveillance...! Is a nice mill ...
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## kendo (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Paolo
      Thankyou for your reply. I noticed that your mill has a strip light above the 
      spindle, did this come fitted or did you fit it yourself. Your mill looks very 
      similar to the Warco WM-18 variable speed mill with the extra long bed.

      But there again i could be wrong. Here is a link.
http://www.warco.co.uk/WM-18-Variable-speed-mill-D98781848F.aspx#

      Hope I've done this link thing wright

                         Ken


----------

